
I built an Excel add-in with web tech - chr15m
https://chr15m.github.io/how-i-built-an-excel-add-in-to-export-html-tables.html
======
slowhand09
Sounds cool. I have the reverse issue. Lots of information in Atlassian
Confluence tables that I want in Excel.

~~~
chr15m
Can you tell me more about this use-case - are those Confluence tables public
and can I see an example?

The basic use-case is to take an HTML table in a page and give you CSV data in
your clipboard, correct?

Have you looked for browser extensions that do this?

~~~
slowhand09
Thanks for the info on that capture tool. Unfortunately, it isn't allowed in
our controlled space. And the Confluence data I have isn't public, so out of
luck.

------
jetti
I'm curious as to why the choice to use Wisp instead of ClojureScript.

~~~
chr15m
I want to get that very fast start up time for the users of the plugin, which
means making everything as small as possible. The Wisp code compiled down to
8kb.

I'm a heavy ClojureScript user in general and this was a conscious choice on
this project because I am optimising for "very small".

~~~
jetti
Interesting, thanks for explanation

